# Average 3d Score?



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

If your going by posts for first time shooters it's 40 targets and a score of 400 or more. For me, 30 targets I range from 270s to 300. That's hunter class.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

40 TARGETS 411 WITH 11s


----------



## Tysman85 (Aug 1, 2010)

I used to shoot a lot more when I was younger, but now I usually average 300 to 305 on a 30 target shot counting 11s. I believe I shot a 410 in the IBO Triple Crown one year in the Hunter Class but I was still in like 40th place.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

15 down is pretty decent and about average, IMO.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I would be embarrased to say, Didn't we shoot together last year in WV, if so you already know.


----------



## WTM (Jan 24, 2013)

Camp said:


> 40 TARGETS 411 WITH 11s


That's not vey good, I always shoot 440, with 40 targets and 11's. :wink:

In a 30 target course I am typically in the 285-295 range. I just can not consistly break into the 300's.


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

I shoot open and average on 30 targets around 280... I don't ever place but I enjoy the competition. I am setting up a hunter class bow right now.


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

Well it seems that I have an awful lot of practicing to do.


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

We shoot 30 targets. My first time out i shot a 269. My 2nd time *last sunday* i shot a 283...slowly moving up. I shoot bowhunter with my diamond core.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Between even and 6up on a 30 target course, between 5 and 12 up on a 40 target course. 

For ASA with 12s, anything over 10up.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Any time I'm even or up I'm happy.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Its so subjective - I can go to an ASA shoot Open A and in 20 targets be 10 down and I will feel OK with myself. Even though it doesnt put me anywhere near the top shooters.

I can shoot at my local club as I did last friday and in 20 targets shoot 32 up. You really cant compare one from another, even look at scores at ASA events one event is way different than another.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Open class on a 30 target course 270 - 280s


----------



## Tysman85 (Aug 1, 2010)

The main thing is that you have fun! For me if I shoot with a good shooter than I shoot better.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

bsharkey said:


> Open class on a 30 target course 270 - 280s


How many arrows shot per target? Is it 11-10-8 scoring? Whats the maximum points you can get on a 30 target course for you. Just curious sounds different that our shoots out west


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Blacktailbustr said:


> How many arrows shot per target? Is it 11-10-8 scoring? Whats the maximum points you can get on a 30 target course for you. Just curious sounds different that our shoots out west


Kinda wondering the same. I'm not familiar with the way that the IBO scoring system works . Down here we all shoot the ASA style scoring with low 12's. Not entirely sure how to answer the question.... Lol.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Blacktailbustr said:


> How many arrows shot per target? Is it 11-10-8 scoring? Whats the maximum points you can get on a 30 target course for you. Just curious sounds different that our shoots out west


1 arrow per target scoring is 11-10-8-5 max score is 330 and 50 yards is the max yardage. 
(unless you shoot Marengo then its 56-57 yards max lol)


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

trucker3573 said:


> Why I quit hunter class and moved up. Shoot a ten practically every target bit so does everyone else. I don't really care about 11's. I would rather shoot further and just practice good kill shots and longer distance. Lower scores but much more fun and challenging. To me a ten is just as good as an 11 in real hunting...Heck half of the 8's are.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2



The scoring rings are quite frequently not even where you want to aim on a live animal. So it does little good to even keep score if you are only shooting to practice hunting shots. But being able to hit exactly where you are aiming is always a good thing. Being capable of putting your arrow in the very middle of the kill zone is always a good thing regardless of whether it's a deer or block of foam. By utilizing the scoring rings and keeping score you can evaluate your abilities and improvement.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> Why I quit hunter class and moved up. Shoot a ten practically every target but so does everyone else.


WOW you must have some great shooters in the area, I have seen many shoots where no one gets a 300 or better. All 10s is very hard depending on how they are set up.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

In our area it takes 312 or higher in hunter or 305 or higher in open to win a local shoot. I average 310 in hunter class and 295-300 in open usually on 30 targets.


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

hey guys are these all unknown distances? The club i belong to Cowtown Bowman in Ft. Worth,Tx our hunter class is max distance 40yds we do half known and unknown 30 targets with 11,10,8,5 and zero as scoring system.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Them are some great scores. Around here if I shoot in the 280 range I'm happy, most shoots I attend the targets range from 20-85 yards unknown distance, an rangefinders are not allowed in the open class.


----------

